# Clinton River Article



## psycodad (Jul 17, 2004)

I wrote this article back in the late 1990's. It was first published in the April 1999 issue of Michigan Out Of Doors. Many of you younger fishers may not have read it so I decided to publish it and post it here.

https://gfeteric.medium.com/steelhe...n-river-michigans-comeback-river-4c4b9c89a2c2


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Please anglers voice your interest in this fishery. With 3 million people between the two county’s it goes through, It provides excellent opportunity to get outdoors and wet a line. Also one huge thing is the overall access available, trails and public land provide countless miles. Call and ask to increase the plants!!!


----------



## psycodad (Jul 17, 2004)

nighttime said:


> Please anglers voice your interest in this fishery. With 3 million people between the two county’s it goes through, It provides excellent opportunity to get outdoors and wet a line. Also one huge thing is the overall access available, trails and public land provide countless miles. Call and ask to increase the plants!!!


Thanks I especially am interested in getting plants into the north branch. It is a stunningly beautiful petit river that would fish well with a small plant


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

Awesome article! Interested in voicing my interest. Who do I need to call???


----------



## psycodad (Jul 17, 2004)

Silverexpress said:


> Awesome article! Interested in voicing my interest. Who do I need to call???


Nighttime posted a picture with the se Mi fisheries biologist contact info in this thread. Please call.


----------



## detroitjim (May 9, 2016)

Seem to remember this article. Do recall seeing many more anglers after its publication. Early memories of visiting Yates cider mill(late 60’s) , were the multitude of signs “POLLUTED WATER” posted along its banks . Although it is a lot cleaner today , the stink of sewage plant effluent still eminates. Especially around the dam as two Pontiac wastewater treatment facilities contribute to its flow.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Unfortunately for Clinton it’s situated in urban area and it has several areas the treat water. Two in Oakland. 50% of the water has been treated in main branch. Sucks but true, the gem is truly paint


----------



## detroitjim (May 9, 2016)

This has good information about the river and its tributaries.

Special report 39
Clinton river assessment

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/SR39_541760_7.pdf


----------



## psycodad (Jul 17, 2004)

detroitjim said:


> Seem to remember this article. Do recall seeing many more anglers after its publication. Early memories of visiting Yates cider mill(late 60’s) , were the multitude of signs “POLLUTED WATER” posted along its banks . Although it is a lot cleaner today , the stink of sewage plant effluent still eminates. Especially around the dam as two Pontiac wastewater treatment facilities contribute to its flow.


You may also recall that the dnr surveyed the Clinton Belle and Mill Creek after the publication of this article and the result was fish were moved from the others into the Clinton. Fwiiw I spent a lot of time placing questionnaires that year and the hope is we can get more fish planted with the all the interest in the fishery.


----------



## detroitjim (May 9, 2016)

psycodad said:


> You may also recall that the dnr surveyed the Clinton Belle and Mill Creek after the publication of this article and the result was fish were moved from the others into the Clinton. Fwiiw I spent a lot of time placing questionnaires that year and the hope is we can get more fish planted with the all the interest in the fishery.


* I'm with you .* Rivers , creeks and streams offer better opportunities for anglers.
Especially for those that don't own any watercraft.

Obviously , before planting more fish, biologists would have to determine if the Clinton is capable of sustaining a larger fish population.
Unless you're reasoning is ... just plant more they'll catch more fish bowl management technique.(Nothing wrong with that until the resource is wasted)


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Asked biologist last year about belle, also mentioned its a ditch with little access. Cleyo is on board to improve numbers and understands it growing popularity. Although belle moved to Clinton we won’t see any additional numbers till mass study is ended that’s 2022. Really should be 45-50k minimum, most populous part of state. No shortage of willing anglers last few years, I pray for ICE!


----------



## BOadventures (Nov 30, 2020)

psycodad said:


> Thanks I especially am interested in getting plants into the north branch. It is a stunningly beautiful petit river that would fish well with a small plant


If they plant the north branch that doesn't guarantee they will return . I'm sure they chose there plant site by a few factors including low water table data and avg water temp and decided that is that safest place to plant fry . Aside from planting the water has to be favorable every year for those fish to push up that far . I agree it would be awesome if I could catch stlhd by the house I grew up in nobody fishes it but it's prolly not realistic . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

North branch probably won’t see plants do to access and really the low end is very low oxygenated water and just don’t have the current that steelhead truly need. Even when they’ve did fall stocking there many of those that did survive ended up in main branch where survival is much better. Not saying that some steelhead aren’t present or around mill but plants are better off in main branch for survival. Main branch also offers probably some of the best access you’ll ever see on a steelhead river maybe in the state. Paved trails everywhere, one can ride a skateboard from hole to hole in many places if wanted. I do look forward to improved access around mill area and new flood plan from county to come in play. North branch at one point was excellent pike fishery maybe they’ll come back in numbers as things improve.


----------



## BOadventures (Nov 30, 2020)

nighttime said:


> North branch probably won’t see plants do to access and really the low end is very low oxygenated water and just don’t have the current that steelhead truly need. Even when they’ve did fall stocking there many of those that did survive ended up in main branch where survival is much better. Not saying that some steelhead aren’t present or around mill but plants are better off in main branch for survival. Main branch also offers probably some of the best access you’ll ever see on a steelhead river maybe in the state. Paved trails everywhere, one can ride a skateboard from hole to hole in many places if wanted. I do look forward to improved access around mill area and new flood plan from county to come in play. North branch at one point was excellent pike fishery maybe they’ll come back in numbers as things improve.


Can you elaborate on this flood plan ? Are they gonna attempt to control influx of drainage water ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

County is working on flood plan, most likely to control some of the run off do to suburban development. Most likely will see some storm drains change and more natural plantings and possible catch areas to help filter the quick run off. These are just my guesses as they were still working on plan when I was I informed about current project. Wolcott will get improved access just don’t know when.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I haven’t touched base with biologist since but will be sending some annual emails to keep biologist informed on current conditions. Originally I got the information from county planning commission, and was secondarily mentioned by biologist. Last year I sent emails to mark hackel, planning commission, biologist and nrc in regards to the Clinton fishery and improvements around Clinton.
Looking forward to coming months I’ll have a lot more time to send emails as I won’t be fishing.


----------



## BOadventures (Nov 30, 2020)

Well let me know if there is anything I or anyone can do to help .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

The Clinton is my back yard and ultimately my peace and sanity from everyday life, this is true not just for me but for many of us. No top prize for fish caught besides ego. Put the time in and it will reward you but it’s not as easy learned for several. Giving that opportunity to someone less fit for this type of fishing is the end goal. 
Imagine being 14 years old and riding bike with fishing pole and catching a steelhead, or the just retired person that’s never fished, that person’s face when they catch that steelhead, ohh man! 
Now the Clinton will alway face challenges being situated where it’s at and balance is necessary. So where could it go? I’m not really sure but per Capita and license sales Macomb and Oakland pay for their fare share. Also angler hours/ effort have sky rocketed, so the resource is getting used. Recent grants for restoration efforts, access improvements and up grades in sewage treatment facilities have helped fuel the success of the fishery. At the same time it’s more of a put and take fishery with not enough natural survival to support a whole fishery. 
With the pike just coming back after a down ward trend and other species possibly rebounding it’s not best to go to crazy with over planting steelhead. I’m sure there’s room for improvement as far as number go also, 45-50k? I’m not sure but think I’d be satisfied. 
What can others do? It’s happening, like this thread be started. Others are involved now, several very successful anglers are knocking and know the new anglers are voicing. Even local biologist are aware of the popularity of the fishery and its success, their knocking too. After 2022 stocking plans will be looked at and door will open to pursue other stocks. Belle was easy in management move, no need to move anything else in management unit. Huron needs everything it can get also.

Anglers should stay persistent with phone calls and emails, NRC probably best one, dnr and even county officials. Only thing about increase of anglers that worries me is trash and disrespect towards the river, always should be promoted.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

nighttime said:


> The Clinton is my back yard and ultimately my peace and sanity from everyday life, this is true not just for me but for many of us. No top prize for fish caught besides ego. Put the time in and it will reward you but it’s not as easy learned for several. Giving that opportunity to someone less fit for this type of fishing is the end goal.
> Imagine being 14 years old and riding bike with fishing pole and catching a steelhead, or the just retired person that’s never fished, that person’s face when they catch that steelhead, ohh man!
> Now the Clinton will alway face challenges being situated where it’s at and balance is necessary. So where could it go? I’m not really sure but per Capita and license sales Macomb and Oakland pay for their fare share. Also angler hours/ effort have sky rocketed, so the resource is getting used. Recent grants for restoration efforts, access improvements and up grades in sewage treatment facilities have helped fuel the success of the fishery. At the same time it’s more of a put and take fishery with not enough natural survival to support a whole fishery.
> With the pike just coming back after a down ward trend and other species possibly rebounding it’s not best to go to crazy with over planting steelhead. I’m sure there’s room for improvement as far as number go also, 45-50k? I’m not sure but think I’d be satisfied.
> ...


Can't say any of this any better nighttime. Its time to promote the local fisheries for the everyday fisherman.


----------



## psycodad (Jul 17, 2004)

The best part on the N branch (best grade and habitat) is largely public and owned by the metro parks. It would be in their best interest to plant it for park attendance and use. Sure the water is slow down low, so are many of the streams that get plants like the Belle to name one example. I am not suggesting a large plant, just a small 3-5 k plant.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Belle was really to supplement St Clair river system and last plant was 2019. Upper part of north branch does indeed looks very trouty, not much cold ground water but some habitat undoubtedly. I could see somewhat down the line when improvements on flood control and access is increased via walk path. Some of the bank restoration that flood plan may call for will leave a sediment trail for miles and miles, I felt it was hard on fish when it happened on main branch. 
I asked biologist about maybe small plants of browns, answer was it’s a warm water shed for most part.
Time is on its side, county is going to improve access and they want input of anyone that fishes it. Improvements will happen it’s just going to take few years before we see that. Idea is to provide better parks and trails by that Romeo area, that’s what I was picking up from it.


----------



## Brendan Boulanger (Nov 29, 2020)

I was always a bass fisherman considering I’m young and can’t drive to all these good places but I’m enjoying this website so far considering everyone is willing to give tips and help a fellow fisherman out. I fished the Clinton today with my cousin we didn’t catch anything I was mad but honestly I had fun and that’s all that matters. But I’m hoping they put more fish into the Clinton and even paint creek. I just need to get better at cold water fishing. But it’s a grind I’m willing to get on. But definitely would make it more fun to have more fish and maybe even some atlantic stocking who knows.


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

They use to plant the North Branch at 32 mile years ago, and a small trib just north. Didn't do well, combine that with not enough public access and it's done. The Belle river is another one they tried...same result. I feel like I'm going to a fishing derby when the fish are put and take and not natural, that's just me. When I would go up north and get trout that actually live in the river...I feel like I've done something.... that's just me. I wish these rivers where full of Trout but they're not...for a reason...it sucks. Maybe in the future.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Fall over stock plants in ****, only here and there they did so. One time they dumped a ton in red run, lol not sure why. Clinton has trout water but is up stream and the creek. True gem of the watershed much less southeast. Just not like the southern part of westside


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

nighttime said:


> Fall over stock plants in ****, only here and there they did so. One time they dumped a ton in red run, lol not sure why. Clinton has trout water but is up stream and the creek. True gem of the watershed much less southeast. Just not like the southern part of westside


Oh yeah, I do well in "the Creek"....I just hate people! LOL. And then some of the best cool weather and it's closed. I feel like a tourist attraction when I'm fishing....not what I want. Upper Clinton...I got my spots...fish are few and far between. The biggest Steel I have ever caught have been 20 some years ago on the Black and they were in there back then, natural chrome, same with browns and salmon. Pollution ruined it. I'll try to find the picture...it's an instant photo, I'll take a picture of a picture. I had hair...I don't now! LOL


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

Here it is , we caught 6 that day in a few hours with spinners, this one the biggest. I'm 6'1"-6'2"ish for a size reference. We didn't measure or weigh anything back then.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice fish! Clinton one day had ton of big fish. We’re just seeing those big ones come back. The creek people must have moved to steelhead grounds lol, good population this weekend. Lost tackle and lost fish, the saga continues


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

I kicked around at the Mill, Black, And the big river in Port Huron..... nothing. I have a buddy who raises his 3 kids by himself ages 17, 14, 10, all boys. So I bring him my old rods, reels, and lures....so his boys can throw them in the trees! LOL! So I wanted to get up there before Christmas and drop the gear off....so it gave me an excuse to fish! Sorry to hear about the lost gear.... hopefully you get it back! When the crowds die down and the weather is good I'll try and hit the Clinton.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks! Nice to repurpose to others! Reminds to put rod in my truck for friend Don’t care so much about the bobbers but needed those spinners to catch fish. Found a solution, build my own, parts ordered. I have my winter work cut out for me. Recovery from procedure, build two rod blanks to finish and take on spinner building. I’m looking forward to it!


----------



## detroitjim (May 9, 2016)

Seems that the DNR did some fish surveys on the Clinton this year.
Can't find the the official state report (must not be published yet) but this article from the Macomb Daily suggests that the watersheds general quality is improving.

Fish survey shows improved condition of Clinton River watershed
• Jameson Cook [email protected] @jamesoncook on Twitter
• Aug 11, 2020

A doubling of the number of fish and the type of fish caught during a
state study of the Clinton River's Middle Branch compared to a
similar survey 19 years ago demonstrates improved health of the
waterway, officials say.
Michigan Department of Natural Resources staffers captured 1,038 fish
in the Middle Branch of the Clinton River at 24 Mile Road, east of
Romeo Plank Road in Macomb Township, on July 31, according to Macomb
County Public Works and the state Department of Natural Resources.
It is approximately twice as many as caught in 2001.
In addition, while the number of species, 25, was about the same as
last time, an increase in the number of pollution-intolerant species
also points to an improved condition, county Public Works
Commissioner Candice Miller said in a news release and Cleyo Harris,
a DNR fisheries biologist, told The Macomb Daily.
“To have this many different fish in the Clinton River, you might
think you’re on Lake Huron,” Miller said in the release. “It is
incredible. I think it’s attributable to everyone who understands we
need to be good stewards of our environment. It’s everybody, working
to try to improve our water quality.”
"That's really an indicator," Harris said. "It indicates things are
improving" for the river and watershed.
The analysis shows that joint efforts by local and state officials,
and environmental groups and individuals who seek to protect the
Clinton River watershed, benefit the environment and improve quality
of life in the area, Miller said.
“Our department has cleaned out many of the tributaries to the Clinton
River in our efforts to improve the water quality, and we are
committed to continue these efforts,” Miller said.
Harris said the river was cited by the state, U.S. Environmental
Protection Agency and the Clinton River Watershed Council in the early
2000s as an area to target for improvement. From around 2012 through
recent years, agencies improved the habitat by reconnecting flood plains
and wetlands, and creating "back water oxbows," he said.
Officials said qualitative analysis of the fish has improved from
“average” to “excellent.” That’s due to the fish community being
composed of more species that are intolerant of pollution, and a
lower percentage of species – like common carp and creek chubs – that
are more tolerant of pollution.
The number of fish caught during the study included lesser-known
species such as rainbow darters and stonecats, but their presence
also shows the quality of the water is good, officials said. There
were also other, better-known species, such as perch, largemouth bass,
rock bass and bullhead.
Harris noted another good sign was two species of fresh-water mussels,
not the sea-based invasive mussels, were found, albeit a small amount
.
On the negative side, the invasive round goby fish species also was
found. But, "It's not surprising they're in there," Harris said,
noting that they are prevalent in Lake St. Clair. "They compete with
other species and are egg eaters," he said.
There were two other fish surveys conducted as part of the recent DNR
study of the Clinton River. At Dodge Park in Sterling Heights,
biologists caught a total of 308 fish -- from 18 different species –
in the Clinton River. In Oakland County, biologists found 16 species
of fish in the Clinton River near Livernois Road.
Harris said surveys will continue, although none are scheduled for
this year.
https://www.macombdaily.com/news/co...cle_a61c697e-db4c-11ea-824f-13d11cf2f7e3.html


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info Jim!


----------



## detroitjim (May 9, 2016)

nighttime said:


> Thanks for the info Jim!


No Worries.... I’d have preferred to see the actual report to see which species had the largest population increase(s).
Thinking that the DNR will release the results of the surveys ,next year ,when the complete Clinton watershed study is finished.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

detroitjim said:


> No Worries.... I’d have preferred to see the actual report to see which species had the largest population increase(s).
> Thinking that the DNR will release the results of the surveys ,next year ,when the complete Clinton watershed study is finished.


Sounds like they just gave preliminary results before being slow, meticulous and confirming everything. I can say as a professional research scientist myself, that doesn't happen in science often, and we should appreciate their transparency in this case. I mean, scientists have to be extra careful, if you are wrong later people grill you and career can be over, so the fishery must be in excellent shape for them to release that to the press.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Honestly I've been trying the grand this yr since I'm living in Owosso atm but am jealous of you guys getting to fish the clinton...the grand sucks without a boat (last year it didn't but does this yr)...on the Clinton a boat is not necessary .

Course last yr I was in a2 and jealous of guys on the grand....LOL.

So read this post as id rather fish the clinton than the grand at least this yr.


----------



## mcmich (Jun 30, 2012)

Anybody experience the Clinton back in the late 70's early 80's when it had a decent salmon run? Fish were huge! There were very few people fishing for them, zero at night. Used to camp far downstream from Yates, get a fire going at our spot, fish all night. Those were good times.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Thank you for sharing! I remember hearing those story’s from the old timers that help show me the ways. To bad I wasn’t fishing when I was a boy. Still a fun fishery just changed and changing....


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

detroitjim said:


> Seems that the DNR did some fish surveys on the Clinton this year.
> Can't find the the official state report (must not be published yet) but this article from the Macomb Daily suggests that the watersheds general quality is improving.
> 
> Fish survey shows improved condition of Clinton River watershed
> ...


The middle branch is walking distance for me...I've gotten nice perch I'm there believe it or not certain times of the year. I've never seen a bass of any type in there though.Carp and suckers the occasional catfish. Small creek just east of Romeo Plank right? Thur the old wolverine golf course? I like the Clinton Thur Wollcot Mill park Very Trouty water...minus the trout! They should put some effort into that area.


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

mcmich said:


> Anybody experience the Clinton back in the late 70's early 80's when it had a decent salmon run? Fish were huge! There were very few people fishing for them, zero at night. Used to camp far downstream from Yates, get a fire going at our spot, fish all night. Those were good times.


Older Guys told me of big walleye runs in spring also, setting up just downstream from Utica and doing well. I haven't been able to put the pieces in the puzzle yet...LOL. Closest river to me and the one I have the least success on! LOL!


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

With the right amount of water Steelhead still make there way up to Lake Orion


----------



## psycodad (Jul 17, 2004)

mcmich said:


> Anybody experience the Clinton back in the late 70's early 80's when it had a decent salmon run? Fish were huge! There were very few people fishing for them, zero at night. Used to camp far downstream from Yates, get a fire going at our spot, fish all night. Those were good times.


I use to fish the salmon runs. Got my first in 1978. Had a mixed run of chinooks, cohos, and pinks back then. We use to look for a big log jam that stopped or slowed the fish and fished the hole underneath it and did really well.


----------

